# How big do Phidippus get !! I mean Really !!!



## TEAM BUGS (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm really confuse about Phidippus being comparable to Hyllus sp in size. Reason I ask is because during my visit to Taiwan, I have seen 6 different species of jumping spiders that is equal or bigger than the Phidippus I have, and one specifically and yes the one that got away !! is just Gigantic !!!  in comparison to any Phidippus sp that I have ever seen    ( As far as I know, there are no Hyllus sp in Taiwan ) The biggest P regius I have is approximately 12mm in body length, not including legs span.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 28, 2015)

According to some experts, it's unknown. Not all Phidippus have been properly described and more yet to be properly identified keep popping up. We have what appears to be one here that sounds like what you encountered. About 10mm to 14mm body length but otherwise has the same coloration. I've had no luck at all IDing it properly.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 29, 2015)

Audax- 15-20mm
Johnsoni 7-15mm
octopunctatus 10-25mm
Regius 15-24mm
californicus  15-20mm

  Most tend to be around 15mm as adults (body length)

  Some species of phidippus are small and never reach even 15mm


----------



## Spidercreations (Jan 14, 2016)

I have and are raising phidippus octoputatus


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 16, 2016)

My regius is a big Ol thang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jan 17, 2016)

As Smokehound said, regius are indeed one of the largest.  They aren't endemic to my area, but I did have one female from FL that maxed at around 22mm.  I most commonly find P. princeps, which unfortunately never exceed 15mm.


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 17, 2016)

As a breeder of Phidippus, I can tell you regius are the largest but still not close to Hyllus size. I hope to get hyllus as they are the largest jumpers.


----------



## Spidercreations (Jan 18, 2016)

Phidippus octoputatus get big I mean real big up to 25mm as Dylan said nothing beats hyllus though


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 18, 2016)

Agreed. They're quite cool jumpers. Your otiosus should get pretty large, but not quite as large as regius. Somewhere around audax size.


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm dying to get princeps. One that I haven't been able to keep or breed due to no one selling them.


----------



## Widow lover (Jan 18, 2016)

dylanaxolotl said:


> As a breeder of Phidippus, I can tell you regius are the largest but still not close to Hyllus size. I hope to get hyllus as they are the largest jumpers.


I've kept Hyllus gigantae, not sure about the other species , but regius females seem larger in size to me, especially the females. What is "officially" the largest jumper? It is a sp of hyllus if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Spidercreations (Jan 18, 2016)

The biggest jumper is hyllus diardi nothing beats it unless there is some undiscovered sp. Of jumper lol


----------



## Spidercreations (Jan 18, 2016)

Females 35mm males 42mm


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 18, 2016)

Hyllus diardi, is what I believe to be the largest. Iv'e seen some giganteus larger than regius. Size is variable so you may have had some small ones.


----------



## Widow lover (Feb 23, 2016)

May have had giant regius lol


----------



## TEAM BUGS (May 26, 2017)

My latest finding about Hyllus sp
Both species of Hyllus diardi & Hyllus giganteus are just two color forms of the same species
The smaller Hyllus diardi female I’ve got is 10mm in body length compare to a same size Phidippus regius female, Hyllus diardi female is definitely not as wide.
Maybe captive raise Hyllus diardi do not get as big as the captive Phidippus regius ?
The big jumping spider I saw in Taiwan might be just a very big Pancorius magnus possibly 2 cm in body length male
Correction on 12mm Phidippus regius, It is only 10mm in body length. I can not edit the mistake.


----------



## SpiderSaver (Feb 12, 2021)

TEAM BUGS said:


> My latest finding about Hyllus sp
> Both species of Hyllus diardi & Hyllus giganteus are just two color forms of the same species
> The smaller Hyllus diardi female I’ve got is 10mm in body length compare to a same size Phidippus regius female, Hyllus diardi female is definitely not as wide.
> Maybe captive raise Hyllus diardi do not get as big as the captive Phidippus regius ?
> ...


You sir, are incorrect! If you think they're different color variations somebody sold you 2 diardi. Which was very common! The real Hyllus giganteus is very very different. The male and female giganteus are the first ones followed by the Diardi


----------



## Ganoderma (Feb 17, 2021)

Old thread, but if people are still here.  any chances of some pics of your Taiwanese jumpers.  this country has a lot of very interesting jumping spiders, but am horrible at identifying them!


----------

